
The Entrepreneur's Guide to Customer Development - macco
http://www.custdev.com/
======
spokey
The sample provided is too short for me to figure out if this is any good or
not, but I think "a cheat sheet for The Four Steps to the Epiphany" is a great
idea. I'm a big fan of Customer Development and of Steve Blank, but I think
the methodology would benefit from a different presentation.

Is this any good? Can anyone post or point to a review?

Two things struck me as funny about this:

1) The title, "The Entrepreneur´s Guide to Customer Development for Tech
Startups". Isn't that exactly the target of Blank's book? Virtually all the
literature on CD is aimed at entrepreneurs, this is hardly a point of
differentiation. (Versus, for example, books one could write such as "The
Product Managers Guide to Customer Development" or "The Guide to Customer
Development for B2C".)

2) The sample has something I've never seen in book before: "Tweet this" links
that I guess allow you to share key points to your followers. For example, one
such link tweets:

"Differentiator is not your compelling reason to buy, the benefit the
differentiator provides, is." #CustDev

along with a bit.ly link. That quote a little awkwardly phrased in isolation,
but I think this is a really interesting idea, I wonder if it will take off.
Per the bit.ly stats (<http://bit.ly/info/a11ib5+>) the link hasn't been
followed much yet, but I don't know how long this has been out there.

